# Growing Boer Buckling



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so excited to see this guy mature! He's a commercial Boer buck only because I didn't need papers, but from a Boer breeder 'Sugarfield farm' which I've admired a long time. I'm calling him Mr Sugarfield AKA Tobin. He was born April 2015. Pics aren't great but I'm pleased with how well he's growing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly is a solid male.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Handsome boy! I like the name Tobin. I hope he works out well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks great. I bet he has some nice kids for ya.


----------



## jjeff1616 (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks great, I like his depth and width is nice too.


----------



## jjeff1616 (Mar 11, 2014)

Where are you located? I'm not far from Sugarfield farms. Nice to talk to local ppl on here!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is handsome! Very nicely put together, and I love his sweet face ♥ Is he easy to handle/friendly?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

jjeff1616 said:


> Where are you located? I'm not far from Sugarfield farms. Nice to talk to local ppl on here!


I am near Listowel Ont. That's great to hear someone else local is here too!:hi5: Do you have Boers too? Whereabouts are you?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> He is handsome! Very nicely put together, and I love his sweet face ♥ Is he easy to handle/friendly?


Thanks! He has a nice personality....not in your face friendly but not scared of people either. Just the way I like my bucks. I really don't handle him much so he's kind of aloof, but he's interested when I'm petting the does. I don't make pets out of bucks or rams.


----------



## jjeff1616 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey. I don't think my last msg went though. I'm in Wellesley and yes I have a herd. Mostly registered and a few commercials as well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My Sugarfield buck is now a year old. He looks a little hairy with his winter coat yet but I'm pleased with his size! I don't have a scale to weigh him but he's bigger and heavier than my adult does. Just put him outside with a shelter (& one girlfriend) yesterday and he seems to love it!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So disappointed! On my way taking this buck to market! I just noticed today that he's growing a large abscess under one ear. I really don't want to deal with any CL so he's got to leave. Ugh!


----------

